# HR34 (Genie) and HR21 Whole Home Questions



## rmbean (Apr 21, 2008)

Saw a lot of of close answers in other threads, but nothing spot on to my question.

I am getting an HR34 installation tomorrow and plan to keep my HR21 in another room as a specialized/backup recorder (recording shows I would normally put a parental lock on). I would like to see the HR34 recordings on my HR21, but not the other way around. My goal is to avoid seeing the "blocked content" titles on my main system (HR34 and HR31 clients). 

It appears one option would be to disable whole home on the HR21 and simply use (redundantly) an HR31 on the same TV to access the whole home content. This seems like it MAY be overkill if I can get the sytem to behave as described above without the extra HR31.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

When viewing the PlayList on the HR34, set it to the Local PlayList only. On the HR21, you would set the PlayList to be the Unified PlayList.

- Merg


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

The Merg said:


> When viewing the PlayList on the HR34, set it to the Local PlayList only. On the HR21, you would set the PlayList to be the Unified PlayList.
> 
> - Merg


Now you have me confused.

HR21 with the porn. Share no.

HR34 with the cartoons share yes.

The 21 will be able to see the 34. The 34 wont be able to see the porn.


----------



## rmbean (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL! Thanks. That sounds genuinely promising.

Now is there any reason I would WANT an HR31 and the HR21 side by side? Do I lose any functionality by using the HR21 as the client vs the HR31?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Nope an HR21 and a C31 both run at the same speed...slow. Plus it costs six bucks a month. You could do PIP if your tv has that functon, and you thought it was useful


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"samrs" said:


> Now you have me confused.
> 
> HR21 with the porn. Share no.
> 
> ...


Nothing confusing about it. We just gave 2 different ways to accomplish the same thing.

- Merg


----------

